# Kaken gentoo-ist iz Slovenije gazi zemljo??

## Saravak

...naj se identificira !    :Very Happy: 

----------

## borchi

ne morem rect, da sem gentoo-ist, ker sem sele zacel. zbiram pogum za emerge xfree  :Smile: 

se prej bi si pa rad nastavu slovensko tipkovnico. any hint?

----------

## MadDog

hehe , ola  :Smile:  sicer se nisn pristas gentoo-ja , ampak razmisljam o njegovi instalaciji  :Razz:  trenutno sem se na slackwaru ... verjetno bom pocakal na ver. 1.4 ki pride konec Decembra  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zabec

Hehe, seveda in to ze nekaj casa. Sem kar pogledal, ko se mi je zdel nekak znan jezik   :Shocked: .

----------

## borchi

kot sem ze prej napisal sem zaenkrat se v konzoli. a mi lahko kdo pove, kako mate nastavljene LANG=" ", in v rc.conf KEYMAP=" "in CONSOLEFONT, da  dobite v konzoli nae znake? hvala! bi rad to prej zrihtal, preden se lotim Xev.

----------

## bl4z

wee jaz bolj al manj samo gledam ...   :Shocked: 

----------

## hook

ze kr neki cajta  :Smile:  ...od 1.4_rc1 ubistcvu  :Wink:  ...je pa trajal da se je se kdo javu  na forumu  :Wink:  ...kuko kej?

a si nardimo lasnt forum?!? ...da naumo pod "other languages"  :Wink: 

p.s. migriral s slackware-a in sm zloooooooo zadovolen ...je pa trajal par mescev da sm se preprical  :Wink: 

----------

## metalac

dobar dan braco slovenci  :Smile: 

----------

## hook

cao, braca  :Smile: 

...a to je zdej to? ...zdej vemo da ns je vec k en in smo koncal z vsem?

----------

## bl4z

no v glavnem zadnjic sm se koncno lotu instalaciej (dozdej sem bil na mandraku) pa mi adsl na siol ni delu grr. a kdo kej ve??

----------

## hook

 *bl4z wrote:*   

> no v glavnem zadnjic sm se koncno lotu instalaciej (dozdej sem bil na mandraku) pa mi adsl na siol ni delu grr. a kdo kej ve??

 

hmmm ....k instaliras dela, pol pa nece ce prou stekam ...hmmm ...kaj sm ze takrat naredu ...neki ful simpl je blo ...cak mal  :Smile: 

probi zalaufat adsl-setup kot root  :Smile:  ...mensezi da je blo to to ...ena simpl mala skriptica  :Smile:  ...pol pa k se cs konektat zalaufasadsl-start ...skratka simpl  :Wink: 

se en nasvet:

dodej

```
adsl-start &> /dev/null
```

v /etc/profile ...da ti nau treba vsakc przigat pa ugasat adsl  :Wink: 

----------

## hook

hehe ...cist slucajn sm nasu se enga slovenca  :Smile:  T2  :Smile: 

check: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=29306&start=50

----------

## borh

Se en slovenc se javlja!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bl4z

no jaz zazenem tisti adsl setup ... nastavmim vse nato pa adsl-start ... vrne pa timeout ... verjetno nisem mrezne prave "nalozu" morem tocn pogledat katero 3comko mam v tistem komputeru ... grr

bom v pondelk spet probu pa bom potem kej napisu nazaj 

aja Slovenian forum .. lahko bi bil samo ne vem kolk userjev rabis, da ti ga odprejo ??

----------

## hook

pomojm ni treba met nvemkolk userjov ...pomojm

----------

## Bluesman

heh, se en slovenc z gentoojem od 1.1a, sicer sem pa bol malo aktiven na forumu...   :Smile: 

----------

## tAvarisCh

... se en slovenc gazi zemljo ...

----------

## Sh4doW

tale gentoo je ena gut zadeva. se vidi razlika, a mas prekompajlane zadeve ala mdk al pa rh oz. ce vse zbildas iz nule sam. kot ze receno ... gut zadeva

sicer je treba od zacetka mal brat kako in kaj in ene 2x (v mojm primeru) iz nule zacet ampak ... se splaca!

devfsd 1.3.25.r2 ... da mu jebem mater ... ne bom vec updejtu sistemskih stvari ... sam se kaksn gcc oz. kej tacga ... mogoce kernel  :Smile:  je bil v zadnm tednu ze ene 15x na novo narjen  :Smile: 

----------

## ]Trix[

Pozdravljeni slovenski uporabniki Gentooja. Prvic sm ga poskusil pred dvema mescema na mojemu workstationu in moram priznati da sem nadvse zadovoljen. Toda pojavil se je problem ko ga hocem instalirati se na server na kateremu trenutno laufa redhat 7.3. Nikakor mi noce delat adsl-start. Konfiguriram adsl-setup. vse lepo in prav. Pozenem adsl-start - /usr/sbin/adsl-start terminated pa se nek dev null in kr neki jav in se sploh noce povezat poskusu sm se z novejsim livecdjem amapk isti shit. No enako mi ne dela adsl-start c redhatu ampak moram nastimat z redhat-config-network. Torej dela samo ce prek gnoma zazenem adslsetup pa adslstart. Cist cudn. A ma kdo kako idejo?

----------

## Sh4doW

ce ti ne dela ze pri instalaciji, je verjetno krivo to, da ti sploh ne detekta mrezne kartice ... ifconfig -a ... oz. ifconfig eth0 ... poisc mal po forumu ... najdes vse, sam vztrajn mors bit  :Cool: 

drugac pa mors met v kernelu podporo za ppp ... modularno al pa built-in ... skratka rabs podporo za ppp, ppp_async, ppp_sync in pa pppoe ... predvidevam tud, da uporablas rp-pppoe ... se najlazje bo, da si pogledas nasleden topic : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41541

----------

## ]Trix[

Hvala za odgovor. Resitev sem ze nasel. Stvar je v tem da se realtek 8290 ne steka glih dobr z reltekom 8139. IN enkrat vzame eno za eth0 drugic pa drugo, in resitev je v tem da samo zamenjas kable. Tko da mam zdej obe realtek 8290 notr in stvar deluje brez problemov.

Lepo pozdrav

----------

## mile_slo

e en zadovoljen slovenc   :Very Happy: 

Včasih sm prisegal na debiana, sam tole je pa bomba

----------

## roko

Jaz se tudi ze nekaj casa prenasam po teh forumih, ...

----------

## hook

neat ...vedno vec nas je ...mrbit bo blo zanimiv da b vsak povedu kuko je zvedu za gentoo, pa s cesa je prsu na gentoo  :Smile: 

...jest sm vidu enga znanca na kiss-u k je instaliravu gentoo 1.2_rc* na masino in sm ga vprasu kaj je to za ena distribucija, k se mi je kr dopadla glede na install (source pa enostavnost!!!)

tko da sm po ene dobrih 4ih letih slackware-a presel na gentoo (po enem mescu prepricvanja na forumu ...hvala skeleton!!)

----------

## Gejmer

Helow.e en slovenc.Jzst sm se pa mogoč mal zajebu...Intaliru sm Gentooja z stage1.In zdej nevem kak bi narimu ADSL.Xov e niamm..Nevem če mam ppp v kernelu.A če nimam moram kernel eenkrat compajlat?

Kaj kak sm zvedu za gentoo? LinuxISO   :Very Happy: 

S česa sm pru? Hmm sem newbie.Pred letom sem mel za dva tedna Manrake 8.0.Tko da je po enem letu to moja druga distrobucija.Nimam pa velik znanja(skor nč) o linuxu..

----------

## hook

 *Gejmer wrote:*   

> Helow.e en slovenc.Jzst sm se pa mogoč mal zajebu...Intaliru sm Gentooja z stage1.In zdej nevem kak bi narimu ADSL.Xov e niamm..Nevem če mam ppp v kernelu.A če nimam moram kernel eenkrat compajlat?

 

adsl-setup za postelat

pa adsl-start / adsl-stop / adsl-status za start/konec/status adsl povezave ...it's that simple  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kaj kak sm zvedu za gentoo? LinuxISO  
> 
> S česa sm pru? Hmm sem newbie.Pred letom sem mel za dva tedna Manrake 8.0.Tko da je po enem letu to moja druga distrobucija.Nimam pa velik znanja(skor nč) o linuxu..

 

ej ...ti kr forum prebrski, navad se na man, pa bos prezvel  :Smile: 

----------

## zabec

Nima kaj, e en se javlja. To bi se pa e morali kje dobit!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gejmer

 *hook wrote:*   

>  *Gejmer wrote:*   Helow.e en slovenc.Jzst sm se pa mogoč mal zajebu...Intaliru sm Gentooja z stage1.In zdej nevem kak bi narimu ADSL.Xov e niamm..Nevem če mam ppp v kernelu.A če nimam moram kernel eenkrat compajlat? 
> 
> adsl-setup za postelat
> 
> pa adsl-start / adsl-stop / adsl-status za start/konec/status adsl povezave ...it's that simple 
> ...

 

Hahaha.To je skripta med instalacijo.K sm natimu več to nedela.   :Crying or Very sad:  Pa tut k sm hotu rekompajlat kernel ni opcije PPP.Pa e neki je..Noče brat z cedeja.Ga mountam.So gor datoteke ampak noče..Pa e napačna imena pokae...Kaj nej nardim?

----------

## hook

 *Gejmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hahaha.To je skripta med instalacijo.K sm natimu več to nedela.   Pa tut k sm hotu rekompajlat kernel ni opcije PPP.Pa e neki je..Noče brat z cedeja.Ga mountam.So gor datoteke ampak noče..Pa e napačna imena pokae...Kaj nej nardim?

 

hahaha ...to je skripta k tut pol dela  :Laughing:  ...btw, a si prebral gentoo install how-to? ...tm lepo pise kuko postelas ...mors pa tapravo net kartico v kernelu vklopt (NE it s kksnimi driverji na disketi)

adsl mas? ...vrjetn od siola  :Smile:  ...to mam jest v kernelu (siol adsl):

```

Networking -> packet socket

                 -> unix domain sockets

                 ->TCP/IP networking

                 -> IP: multicasting (vrjent ne rabs, sam skod tut ne)

                 -> IPv6 (ni nujn, je pa fajn)

Network device support -> network device support

                                   -> dummy net driver support

                                   -> Ethernet 10/100

                                                        -> EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

                                                        ->RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support

                                                        ->Support for older RTL-8129/8130 boards

                                   ->PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

                                   ->PPP support for async serial ports

                                   ->PPP support for sync tty ports (vrjetn ni nujn)

                                   ->PPP Deflate compression (vrjent ni nujn)

                                   ->PPP BSD-Compress compression (vrjetn ni nujn)

                                   ->PPP over Ethernet

```

Ethernet 10/100 je odvisn od tvoje kartice ...jest mam eno fast ethernet od Genius-a, k laufa na RTL-8139 (tist "older" se mi sam ni dal vn fuknt) ...sam to rabs, pol pa adsl-setup, pa adsl-start ...trusting I.R.!!!  :Very Happy: 

cd? ...pokaz kaj mas v /etc/fstab ...kaksn cd mas to? ...

----------

## ]Trix[

Pa sej ti vse pise v instalacijskem manualu, vse kar moras vedt je tm notr.

Drgac mas pa adsl-setup, adsl-start in to je to.

----------

## blayco

ok, kje se da dobit nek spisek stvari, ki se jih rabi za delo ..... da na enkrat zintaliram software, ker se mi ne da vedno ugotavljat, česa nimam. drugače je pa tale emerge zakon

----------

## hook

 *blayco wrote:*   

> ok, kje se da dobit nek spisek stvari, ki se jih rabi za delo ..... da na enkrat zintaliram software, ker se mi ne da vedno ugotavljat, česa nimam. drugače je pa tale emerge zakon

 

 :Confused:  ...ne stekam cist kaj te muci

----------

## blayco

ma, da se naenkrat zintalira pakete, tko, da se ne ugiba sproti, kaj ma, pa česa nima. oo, mozilla, xmms, mplayer .....

----------

## hook

pomojm probas to narest

```
emerge openoffice-bin mozilla xmms mplayer
```

btw: ce mas gtk ti predlagam da probas (net-)rythmbox, ce pa qt pa juk (oba sta v portage) namest xmms ...jest sm bil zej 5 let na xmms (pa mp3blaster) in mislm zamenjat xmms za juk, ze cel dan uporabljem juk in prou sede  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blayco

ok, vidim ne razume? ?isto, kaj ho?em  :Confused:  ..... znam tole napisat    :Wink:   bom ?e kako ..... al bom pa sproti ..... druga?e je pa mp3blaster zakon za rolat muziko v konzoli   :Very Happy:  mplayer pesti samo ta pomankljivost, da ima za en qrac playliste ..... juk pravi? ..... bom poskusil.

----------

## my_nick

Slovenci osvajamo gentoo forum   :Twisted Evil: 

btw a bi mi prevedl kake manuale???

----------

## hook

 *my_nick wrote:*   

> Slovenci osvajamo gentoo forum  
> 
> btw a bi mi prevedl kake manuale???

 

ce se ti da ...jest nimam cajta nazalost  :Sad: 

----------

## ank

e en slovenc z gentoojem  :Laughing: 

No, v bistvu si ga bom intaliral jutri, ker danes dobim e 256MB RAMa.

Za zdaj uporabljam e Mandrake 9.1, gentooja pa sem e sprobal in to from stage1.

----------

## B0z0

He he... kako je svet majhen... se en Slovenc se oglasa   :Cool:   Gentoo je zakon, samo to lahko recem.

Ob tejle priliki bi se nekaj vprasal... morda bo kdo vedel. Instaliral sem si ALSO, imam nforce audio intel810. Ko nalaga KDE, se ne zaslisi tisto pozdravno sporocilo, ampak ga predvaja kar precej kasneje. Pa recimo, ce takoj ko pridem v KDE zazenem XMMS in mu dam predvajati mp3 komad, XMMS zamrzne in po recimo 20s zacne predvajati. To se zgodi samo na zacetku. Kasneje dela zvok brez tezav.

----------

## Sh4doW

Jast sem mel vedno tezave z ALSA ... tko da ... ce mas moznost uporabli OSS (nardis module ... insmod in that's it) ... poglej spisek na http://www.opensound.com/osshw.html in ce najdes svojo zvocno oz. chipset gor ... gut, drugac pa ... can't help you. Jast mam prek OSS postiman tko stari creative awe32 (ISA non-pnp) kot tud creative live player 5.1 ... vse dela brez problema, pa brez dodatnih obremenitev.

----------

## Kostko

 *Saravak wrote:*   

> ...naj se identificira !   

 

e en tuki  :Smile:  gentoo & portage rulz   :Very Happy:  prej sm uporablu debian zdej gentoo in mislm da je stvar dost ql.

----------

## JLP

Tud jest sm ene par dni nazaj najdu cajt in si intaliru Gentoo. In kaj nej rečem zaenkat sem zelo zadovoln. Zelo zelo lepo lavfa in tale portage res rula. Hja prej sm pa uporablov kr neki distribucij. Najbol pogost Mandrake, Slackware in Debian. Za Gento sm pa zvedu na DistoWatch e kr en cajt nazaj. Sam nism najdu cajta da bi prej probov.

Zej se s frendam e ubadava kako bi na negov komp brez neta tole intalirala k mu skos neki tei da hoče z neta dljat ene pakete pa smo vse ivo probal sam ne gre in ne gre brez neta  :Sad: 

Hja svoj forum pa res neb blo voh met klele. Mislm da nas je kr dost e.

----------

## JLP

No sm pisov adminom za forum in glede slovenskega foruma so tole odpisal:

 *Quote:*   

> We generally prefer to have about 20 users request a specific language forum. If you think you can get that many users, start a thread in Gentoo Forums Feedback requesting the forum.
> 
> If you do, mention in the thread that you already PM'd me, or you'll get at least one other moderator to comment on the issue
> 
> Then, get as many of your Slovenian speaking, Gentoo using friends, to post to the thread.

 

Tko da hitro v Gentoo Forums Feedback - Slovenian Language Forum in čimveč pisat in glasvat.

----------

## B0z0

 *Sh4doW wrote:*   

> Jast sem mel vedno tezave z ALSA ... tko da ... ce mas moznost uporabli OSS (nardis module ... insmod in that's it) ... poglej spisek na http://www.opensound.com/osshw.html in ce najdes svojo zvocno oz. chipset gor ... gut, drugac pa ... can't help you. Jast mam prek OSS postiman tko stari creative awe32 (ISA non-pnp) kot tud creative live player 5.1 ... vse dela brez problema, pa brez dodatnih obremenitev.

 

Moj soundblaster je sicer podprt v OSS, ampak ta zadeva ni zastonj.

----------

## petardi

e en.

----------

## Tarzan

In e eden.

btw, mam problemček, pa bom kar tukajle vpraal, ker sem vidu, da mamo par specialistov  :Wink: .

Ko Gentoo zalaufam, mi nakaj minut dela internet (ADSL preko NAT - another Gentoo system) brez problemov, po določenem času pa crkne. Sicer pinga e vedno, resolva pa ne, če hočem naprimer emergati karkoli,... Tako da moram resetirat sistem in dat emerge... Precej moteče. Zaenkrat e nisem orihtal grafičnega vmesnika in je vse e v konzolah.

moj sistem=

AMDXP@2233MHz

ABIT nf7-s v2.0

256MB RAM

Ati Radeon

Hvala e vnaprej, če ma kdo kako idejo.

Kaj ko bi dobili svojo sekcijo na forumu? Slo Gentoo scena  :Wink: .

Jure

----------

## MasterMind

Pa e en  :Wink: 

 *borchi wrote:*   

>  rc.conf KEYMAP=" "

 

To natima tko d to napie tkole:

```
KEYMAP="slovene"
```

Tko bo dobil slovensko tipkovnico.

----------

## my_nick

e neki...

Kako naredit, da se mi bo adsl-start pognal ob vsakem bootu???

Nekje na forumu sem sicer pobral skripto sam rc-update ni delal   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MasterMind

Tisto skripto kopira v /etc/init.d

```
cp /pot/do/skripte /etc/init.d/ime-skripte
```

Pa e neki. Tist, k je tarzan uprau, tut mene zanima kako popravt.

----------

## petardi

 *my_nick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kako naredit, da se mi bo adsl-start pognal ob vsakem bootu???
> 
> 

 

Skripte za zagon (in izklop) lahko doda v

/etc/conf.d/local.start

/etc/conf.d/local.stop

----------

## my_nick

```

rc-update add adsl default

 * adsl not executable; skipping

```

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Writen by ME! with _LOTS_ of help from Gentoo Forums.

#depend() {

#     need net

#        }

start () {

        ebegin "Starting ADSL:"

                /usr/sbin/adsl-start

                eend $? "ADSL failed - bugger all!"

}

stop () {

        ebegin "Stopping ADSL:"

                /usr/sbin/adsl-stop

                eend $? "ADSL stopping - FAILED"

}

status () {

         ebegin "Checking ADSL status:"

         /usr/sbin/adsl-status

        eend $?  "You did install rp-ppoe?"

}

```

----------

## HerrBaron

e en novinec!

Jsz pa sem 2 leti uporabljal RH, pa moram reči da je gentoo res super!

Uporabljam ga ele 3 dni, ampak bom zgleda kar ostal na gentoo-ju.

Zanj pa sem slial na slo-tech-u.

Trenutno imam e en problem glede kolečka na miki, mi e ni uspelo zrihtati.

Imam eno wireless optical ps/2 (Mercury), Če ima kdo kako idejo...

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxismapping" "4 5"

```

----------

## petardi

Poskusi z

```
        Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

```

----------

## HerrBaron

```
 Option "Protocol"   "ExplorerPS/2"

```

pa zdaj dela.

Hvala za pomoč

----------

## MasterMind

Jst mam pa problemčke z ATI radeončkom 7200. Če kdo ve kako jo usposobt... (mislim, da bi delal 3D rendering)

----------

## ank

MasterMind preberi si to: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml in to: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml

Ko bo naredil vse kar tam pie in če e vedno ne bo delalo pa zopet napii kje je problem.

----------

## Sh4doW

Sam res bi blo dobr, ce bi se kdo dal vote yes na https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=83825 ... ce kdo pozna se koga, ki uporablja gentoo, naj mu poslje link .... i know i did.

btw, tarzan in mastermind ... glede resolva in to ... najbols da data za resolv siolov 193.189.160.11 in 12 in ne lokalnga IP kjer mata gateway ... ce se ne bo delal oz. ce mata ze zdej tako narjeno ... beats me.

b0z0 ... kar se tice OSS, kaj tocno si mislu z tem, da "ta zadeva ni zastonj"? noja ... upam, da si v tem casu ze zrihtu ALSO  :Smile: 

----------

## B0z0

 *Sh4doW wrote:*   

> 
> 
> b0z0 ... kar se tice OSS, kaj tocno si mislu z tem, da "ta zadeva ni zastonj"? noja ... upam, da si v tem casu ze zrihtu ALSO 

 

Na tisti strani za sound driverje, ki je bila objavljena v tem threadu, je pisalo, da zadeva ni zastonj. Sicer pa mi sedaj ALSA lepo dela, le software mixing z artsom povzroca zakasnitve pri predvajanju zvoka pri filmih (beri: slika in zvok nista sinhronizirana).

----------

## MasterMind

 *Sh4doW wrote:*   

> btw, tarzan in mastermind ... glede resolva in to ... najbols da data za resolv siolov 193.189.160.11 in 12 in ne lokalnga IP kjer mata gateway ... ce se ne bo delal oz. ce mata ze zdej tako narjeno ... beats me.

 

Mi nismo mel resolv IP na gateway natiman. Bil je arnesov... Sam smo ugotovil, d a je blo neki narobe z NAT-om... Zdej je to use popravljeno...

----------

## necromncr

/me dvigne svojo tačko.. 

Drugače pa o svoji zgodovini, gentoo sem videl pri najdraji, si ga zintaliral na svojo maino, na server doma in na ihtu.  Prealtal sem pa iz mdk9.1

Gentoo RULA  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gandalfar

no ja.. fancy igracka pac. Bomo se pogruntali, ce je za kaj res uporabno :]

----------

## Gandalfar

Pri takem neverjetnem zanimanju ocitno res ne rabimo lastnega oddelka :>

----------

## rabely

Se eden slovenec@gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## marbit

int main()

{

    printf("Pozdravljen svet!\n");

    return 0;

}

----------

## <coyote>

 *Gandalfar wrote:*   

> Pri takem neverjetnem zanimanju ocitno res ne rabimo lastnega oddelka :>

 

Se strinjam. Zakaj bi imeli svoj oddelek? Imamo Slo-tech,... Vse kar rabim za gentoo pa najdem na tem forumu v anglečini.

MHO, pa lep pozdrav!

----------

## lynxnyl

no, pa sem se končno registriru.  :Smile: 

echo -e '\E[32;40mPozdravljeni!^^\E[0m'

Svoj oddelek pri taki zanimanosti in toliko uporabnikih? ma ja!  :Shocked: 

----------

## ambroz

evo e enega uporabnika gentooja  :Smile: 

----------

## KoKi

ja alo, kaj te nekaj brundate brez mene ^^

----------

## senzacionale

no pa e enega!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zakebran

No, pa e en. :Very Happy: 

Mimogrede, a ima kdo kaj izkuenj, kako pripraviti xfree86, da bi laufal 1024x768, ne da bi zahteva previsoke frekvence za LCD monitor (CTM 5010, kartica ATI Mach64 GX)? Nekaj casa se ze igram s tem, racunam pixel clock-e, pa ni nic: ali so sinhronizacijske frekvence previsoke (monitor javi VGA MODE NOT SUPPORTED in izpie frekvence, ki mu ne paejo) ali pa monitor le pobliskava crno-malomanjcrno.

Kakna ideja?

----------

## sale

Jest tud, jest tud!

nism prej vidu  :Embarassed: 

btw, mogoèe kdo ve kako ¹umnike zrihtam u exinu?

samo è mi dela, ¹ in ¾ pa ne?

lp, sale

----------

## zakebran

Glede sumnikov (se) nimam pojma. Glede ATI Mach64 kartice in LCDja pa lahko povem, da je kartica pac prestara za taksne stose. Ne gre. :Rolling Eyes: 

lp

----------

## sale

Hoj!

Najdu za exine, kako ¹umnike dobi¹: popravi Encoding of subtitles na cp1250. To je vse kar je treba. Pri meni stvar funkcionira 100%

Lp, sale

----------

## tiny

Lep dan vsem skupaj od gentoo navdusenca. Za gentoo sem zvedel od prijatelja s fakultete. 

RH, Debian, Gentoo, ?

----------

## Bojan

Zivjo vsem skupej !!!

Glede graficne AtiMach64: sem sprobal z dvema taksnima karticama. Ce je to kartica s 4MJB ram-a bi moralo delat brez problema na 1024x768 16bit. Tudi filmi delajo brez tezav. Identicna kartica z 2Mb rama pa ima resne probleme pri tej resoluciji.

----------

## lynxnyl

En nasvet: Če dobite kakne CP1250 (windows-1250) al pa ISO8859-2 dokumente in vas je*ejo umniki, jih lahko preprosto pretvorite v UTF-8 (al karkoli e rabite/uporabljate). To lahko naredite z iconv ali pa recode - najbr sta komu znana iz phpja.

recimo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> iconv -f WINDOWS-1250 -t UTF-8 >> ~/dlTemping/sola/herbarij/druzine
> 
> 

 

Samo vedno nekam rezultat shranite - jaz si v konzoli ne morem uspeno natimat UTF-ja in mi prikae ?-je, nereverzibilno. Torej c/p odpade.

lp lynx

----------

## Bojan

Sem zdajle malce brskal po man pejdzih pa po webu, ker mi tole z iconv (iz prejsnjega posta) ni cist popolnoma jasno.

Kaj je tu input file ???

Gre to mogeco takole ????

iconv -f nek_charset  -t ISO8859-2 nput.txt > output.txt

----------

## Bojan

Aha !!! Superca !!! Zadeva deluje !!!

kao:

#iconv -f windows-1250 -t utf-8 input.txt > output.txt

Thanx lynx, zelo uporabna zadeva !!!!!

----------

## lynxnyl

Ja, v mojmu primeru sem kar c/p podatke v konzolo in s ctrl+d zaključil vnos. Tako ti ni treba delat vhodne datoteke, če je e nima.  :Wink: 

----------

## Bojan

D-best.

No ja - man page od iconv je pa eden bolj prijaznih.   :Sad: 

Vceraj sem konvertiral se neke podnapise za film in je zadeva stalno protestirala z nekaj takega kot "input sequnce error".  In potem clovek obtici z najboj prijaznim man iconv   :Sad: 

Zato mogoce se tole, kar sem spotoma nasel: -c ne zapise cudnih znakov v output file.

----------

## karafeka

Problem je tak:

če mam nastavljen LC_ALL=sl_SI, ne morem pisat umnikov v openoffice (sploh mi ne izpie nobenega znaka, če pritisnem na tipko za umnik). Tako, da moram oo zagnat kot 

```

$  env LC_ALL=en_US OpenOffice.org1.1.3/./soffice 

```

in potem lahko umnike kamot tipkam.

OO sem tudi zbrisal ter ponovno namestil in to z http://sl.openoffice.org/about-downloads.html zadnjo verzijo (1.1.3)

Najprej sem mislil, da je napaka v xorg.conf (imam xorg 6.8 ), pa sem probal z vsemi  variantami, pa je isto (umniki mi v drugih programih v X-ih normalno delajo).

Sumim sicer da sem naredil napako pri reemerganju glibc-a z userlocales. V /etc/locales.build imam to:

```

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

sl_SI/ISO-8859-2

sl_SI/CP1250

sl_SI/UTF-8

sl_SI.UTF-8/UTF-8

```

Priporočate kaj drugega?  :Smile: 

$ locale pa mi izpie to:

```

LANG=sl_SI

LC_CTYPE="sl_SI"

LC_NUMERIC="sl_SI"

LC_TIME="sl_SI"

LC_COLLATE="sl_SI"

LC_MONETARY="sl_SI"

LC_MESSAGES="sl_SI"

LC_PAPER="sl_SI"

LC_NAME="sl_SI"

LC_ADDRESS="sl_SI"

LC_TELEPHONE="sl_SI"

LC_MEASUREMENT="sl_SI"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="sl_SI"

LC_ALL=sl_SI

```

Seveda bi rad pisal umnike lepo v slovenskem okolju. Mogoče kdo ve kaj bi bilo narobe?

----------

## Skaza

Evo me ¹e en Slovenc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lynxnyl

bojan, lahko proba e recode, ki je bolj sposoben, ampak pomoje si samo natimal napačni vhodni charset.

karafeka, jaz mam angleki OOo in nimam teh problemov, moj locale je pa posix o.O

```

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

```

 /etc/locales.build pa precej podoben.

umniki mi delajo povsod, razen v konzoli - tam tudi unicode ni vredu. A rabi $LANG pa $LC_ALL za kej posebnega?

Skaza, *zamahne s plavutjo*  :Very Happy: 

----------

## karafeka

Ja s POSIX-om ¹umniki delajo. 

Èe ne drugega bi vsaj LC_TIME rabil nastavljen na sl_SI zaradi datuma  :Smile: . Ali je to mogoèe, da imam LC_ALL nastaljen na (recimo) POSIX, LC_TIME pa na sl_SI?

----------

## lynxnyl

Za datum si natimi /etc/localtime. (poglej install guide kako naredit link)

----------

## karafeka

Iz localtime imam povezavo na /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Ljubljana... Samo kakor jaz to razumem mi  samo nastavi pravi èasovni pas.

Jaz bi rad,  da ko vtipkam:

& date

izpi¹e slovenska imena... torej tako kot je zdaj:

```

$ date

   ned nov 21 22:38:16 CET 2004 
```

Èe imam nastavljeno na POSIX, mi izpi¹e angle¹ka imena.

```

$ LC_TIME="POSIX" date

   Sun Nov 21 22:40:28 CET 2004 
```

----------

## lynxnyl

aja; no, o tem pa nimam pojma.

In če uporablja samo tisto obliko datuma, lahko napie skriptico ki prevede tistih 7 besed ...

----------

## karafeka

S tem prikazom datuma je tako, da bi elel da bi mi torsmo http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/ prikazal datum v slovenèini (kar mi pokae èe imam LC_TIME="sl_SI" oz LC_ALL="sl_SI"), èe imam namesto sl_SI kaj drugega, mi zaradi tega seveda pokae imena v drugem jeziku.

Èe povzamem:

èe imam nastavljeno na POSIX mi v OOo prikae umnike, vendar mi torsmo prikae datum z anglekimi imeni, èe pa imam nastavljeno na sl_SI, pa mi v OOo umniki sploh ne delujejo).

Tako, da mislim da s kako skripto bo bolj teko kaj lo (ali pa se mogoèe motim?). Èe pa ima kdo kakno idejo,  bi bil pa zelo vesel èe bi jo delil z mano   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lynxnyl

Jah, če je samo torsmo problem, pa njega zaganjaj posebi:

env LC_ALL=sl_SI path/to/torsmo

Itak ga ma najbr v kkni autostart skripti, tako da ne bi imel dodatnega dela več kot enkrat?

----------

## karafeka

 :Embarassed: 

Hvala za trud, zdaj deluje. Sam se itak ne bi spomnil take preproste re¹itve  :Smile: 

----------

## lynxnyl

np, take so najteje.   :Wink:  Sploh če sam e prevečkrat proba.

----------

## Andrejev

A mi lahko kdo prosim pove o èem naj bi sploh potekali pogovori na teh forumih  :Question: 

----------

## lynxnyl

Forumi za tujce so za:

- arogantnee ki se nočejo naučit angleko

- za tiste ki je e ne razumejo dovolj dobro

Teme? ...

----------

## blayco

zdravo!

znael sem se pred naslednjo teavo:

sistem sem na svee intaliral, do problema pride pri emerganju kdeja (trenutno laufam twm in firefox).

Se pravi; zrihtal sem xorg in podporo za nvidio, ko emergeam kde, pride do napake pri giflib-4.1.0-r3.

zadeva izgleda nekako tako:

:undefined reference to blablabla (tega ful napie)

make[1]: *** [gif2ps] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/giflib-4.1.0-r3/work/giflib-4.1.0/util'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-libs/giflib-4.1.0-r3 failed.

!!! Function src compile, Line 34, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, ne pii tega tukaj - bolje več, kot premalo

tako zgleda zadnjih nekaj vrstic. Mi zna mogoče kdo pomagati?

----------

## lynxnyl

Lahko proba s starejim libgifom; a si kej pogledal, èe je imel e kdo na te forumu to teavo?

----------

## Bojan

Tukaj imajo eno sorodno tezavo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=55126

Zgleda, da je problem lepo resljiv, izvira pa iz nastavitev v make.conf

----------

## blayco

kot prvo, hvala za hiter odgovor.

ja, potem sem se spomnil, da je mogoče e imel kdo teavo v tem stilu, poskusil sem nekaj stvari in ugotovil, da moram iz /etc/make.conf odstraniti pri CFLAGSIH "-02". to zdaj deluje, vseeno lepa hvala za pomoč   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bojan

Seveda, anytime  :Smile: ))

----------

## Bojan

Mal se mi ze fuzla ... pa vseeno.

Nekej v tem stilu vsem skupej:

```
# rsync -a /2004 /2005 exclude-from=vse_bad

# echo Vse najbolse v 2005 !!! >> /2005/vse_ok

# echo Lots of new good things !!! /2005/vse_ok
```

----------

## lynxnyl

```
navaden@lynxlynxsp navaden $ emerge -upv year

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   U   ] sys-kernel/year-2005  -foo +presents +debug 0 kB

[ebuild   NS   ] media-lib/presents-2005  -foo 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

navaden@lynxlynxsp navaden $ su -c "emerge -u year"

```

kontra.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bojan

+presents 0 kb ... 

jest bi da mi drugi uploadnejo se 10000000 GB of presents   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lynxnyl

Ne, to pomen da so e doma ane.  :Wink: 

----------

## Bojan

Ja ... pol pa ok. Ma nikoli ni prevec, evo:

```
mailx -s 2005 lynxnyl@gentoo.org < more_great_presents
```

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## blayco

zdravo!

bi lahko samo vpraal, kako zrihtam, da mi bo delal slovenski layout tipkovnice in umniki v konzoli (ne v Xih - tu sem e zrihtal)

----------

## lynxnyl

mislim da je 

loadkeys slovene

Za prikazovanje umnikov pa rabi uncode pisavo. (meni ne dela)

----------

## karafeka

v /etc/rc.conf mora bit

```

KEYMAP="slovene"

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

```

[/code]

----------

## KoKi

jaz mam v /etc/rc.conf dano KEYMAP="slovene" pa v /etc/X11/xorg.conf Option "XkbLayout"  "si". samo kaj mi je najvec prineslo je to, da sem v /etc/profile na konec dal export CHARSET=Windows-1250 (kak etc-update tud nebi bil slab). zdaj mam tud v gnome-terminal sumnike, pa tud v xchat-u, ker ne gre posebaj nastavit, tak da lahko vidim kaj mi drugi pisejo. no jaz pa jih zelo redko uporabljam. æèð?  :Smile: 

----------

## Bojan

Zivjo,

spravil sem se printat postscript fajle preko lpr na PCL printer.

Ta printer sicer pod KDE dela super, ce pa ga nahranim s .ps fajli dobi zadeva fiksno idejo, da mora printat na "letter" format in ne na A4. Posledicno printer javi error in ne sprinta nic.

Loglevel=debug v cupsd.conf in potem pregledovanje cups/error_log outputa pove, da vsi filtri (pstops, pstoraster ...) stran lepo obravnavajo kot A4 (Page = 595x842)

```
D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 10 11 ]

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbffef8b0, 0xbffeec20, 9, 11, 8)

I [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 8543) for job 1.

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster"

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 9 12 ]

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster", 0xbffef8b0, 0xbffeec20, 10, 12, 8)

I [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 8544) for job 1.

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoprinter"

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 10 11 ]

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoprinter", 0xbffef8b0, 0xbffeec20, 9, 11, 8)

I [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoprinter (PID 8546) for job 1.

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel"

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ -1 9 ]

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel", 0xbffef8b0, 0xbffeec20, 10, 9, 8)

I [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel (PID 8547) for job 1.

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] [Job 1] Running /usr/bin/gs -dQUIET -dDEBUG -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -dNOMEDIAATTRS -sDEVICE=cups -sstdout=%stderr -sOUTPUTFILE=%stdout -c -

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] CloseClient() 5

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] [Job 1] Page = 595x842; 10,12 to 585,830

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] [Job 1] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] [Job 1] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 595.25 841.9

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] [Job 1] 0 %%Creator: Mozilla PostScript module (rv:1.7.3/2004100110)

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] [Job 1] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean8Bit

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] [Job 1] 0 %%DocumentPaperSizes: A4

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] [Job 1] 0 %%Orientation: Portrait

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] [Job 1] 0 %%Pages: 2 0

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] [Job 1] 0 %%PageOrder: Ascend

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] [Job 1] 0 %%EndComments

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] [Job 1] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] [Job 1] 0 %%BeginProcSet: PStoPS 1 15

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:18 +0100] [Job 1] 0 %%EndProcSet
```

Potem pa pride cups -> ppd in si preprosto izmisli, da je stran formata "letter" (612x792):

```
D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:20 +0100] [Job 1] cache_size = 8388608

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:20 +0100] [Job 1] cups->header.Duplex = 0

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:20 +0100] [Job 1] cups->page = 1

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:20 +0100] [Job 1] cups->ppd = 0x89fe8a8

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:20 +0100] [Job 1] cups->ppd->flip_duplex = 0

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:20 +0100] [Job 1] width = 850, height = 1100

D [24/Jan/2005:22:39:20 +0100] [Job 1] PageSize = [ 612 792 ], HWResolution = [ 100 100 ]
```

V /etc/cups/ppd/moj-pcl-printer.ppd je seveda vse OK nastavljeno na A4

Ima mogoce kdo kaksno idejo, kako bi lahko CUPS preprical, da format "letter" ni pretirano pametna odlocitev ???

----------

## nicjasno

Zanimivo, da smo slovenceki tudi tu gor....   :Smile: 

----------

## lynxnyl

Erm, a kdo igra wesnoth? Me zanima, če komu dela na protoprevod?

0.8.8 ali e bolje 0.8.9 - tam je orkovska kampanja prevedena...

/.../

ok, popravljeno od 0.8.10+ naprejLast edited by lynxnyl on Sun Feb 13, 2005 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zehnan1

Zdravo,

e eden. In e eno vpraanje glede umnikov. umniki mi delajo povsod (kozola, firefox, thunderbird, ooffice...)  razen v xtermu. 

xorg.conf:

```

Option "XkbLayout"  "si"

```

Zanimivo je, da, če zamenjam XkbLayout v neki nonsens, recimo "blabla" namesto "si", potem umniki v xtermu delajo, vendar je mapping napačen: npr. atlgr+Q ne da \  altgr+V ne @. Kakna ideja?

----------

## HriBB

Pridruujem se slovenskim gentooistom.

A ma kdo ksn nasvet za LAMP?? Predvsem USE flagi me zanimajo?

----------

## babo

 *zehnan1 wrote:*   

> Zdravo,
> 
> e eden. In e eno vpraanje glede umnikov. umniki mi delajo povsod (kozola, firefox, thunderbird, ooffice...)  razen v xtermu. 
> 
> xorg.conf:
> ...

 

A je mogoče problem v fontu ki ga uporablja tvoj xterm. Saj ve, nimajo usi fonti useh znakov. Jaz nucam lucida console, pa mi dela kul.

No, pa jaz se tudi fočkam kot slovenski član.

----------

## Stupid Woman

never mind... problem reen

----------

## Hrenojed

A obstaja kaken prav Slo-Gentoo-Support?

----------

## lynxnyl

Kaj si s tem mislil? Kar teÅ¾i mi na #mpn ali na mpn forumu, saj se bo portal Å¡e nazivno posploÅ¡il, ko bo spet veÄ cajta. Itak nas je tam Å¾e kar nekaj gentooistov. Kar nekaj jih je tudi na jokerjevem forumu.

DrugaÄe pa itak ni vaÅ¾no, veÄina problemov ni distro-specifiÄnih. In seveda PEBCAK.  :Laughing: 

----------

## lynxnyl

Predstavljam vam dokernel:

http://www.joker.si/mn3njalnik/index.php?act=ST&f=20&t=27081&st=0

Zadeva naredi kernel managment preprost ko pasulj.  :Very Happy: 

ko enkrat pretestiramo grub, bom vse skupaj tudi bolj primerno objavil, taÄas je pa na tistem forumu.

----------

## MaBu-Gentoo

Pa se e jaz pridruim. Gentoist od 25.9. Namestitel je pa trajala 3 dni zaradi lastne neumnosti. 1 dan prekompajlanja kernela, zaradi napaènih modulov za net kartico.  :Smile: 

----------

## NoOrdinary

Da se e jest pofočkam   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Chronoz

 *NoOrdinary wrote:*   

> Da se e jest pofočkam  

 

Pa e jzt.   :Razz: 

----------

## ce-ljan

Pozdrav vsem slo-gentoojevcem.

Moj problem - mp3 datoteke shranjene na disku (ntfs) z začetnicami Č se ne prikaejo.

----------

## lynxnyl

mount-u podaj iocharset moÅ¾nost (neki tazga), najbrÅ¾ imaÅ¡ na ntfs iso8859-2 charset. Potem dodaj Å¡e v /etc/fstab, da boÅ¡ imel avtomatiko.

----------

## ce-ljan

 *lynxnyl wrote:*   

> mount-u podaj iocharset moÅ¾nost (neki tazga), najbrÅ¾ imaÅ¡ na ntfs iso8859-2 charset. Potem dodaj Å¡e v /etc/fstab, da boÅ¡ imel avtomatiko.

 

Hvala za trud, a lahko razloi bolj enostavno (morda e kdo), ker sem popoln novinec v Linuxu (3 tedenske izkunje).

Sem pa o tem e nekje bral na tem forumu sam tega zdej ne najdem več - lahko tud link kdo prlepi.

Mislim, da je treba v kernelu nastavit fonte, ki berejo Č - morda se motim.

----------

## lynxnyl

v kernelu skoraj ziher rabiÅ¡ podporo NLS, ampak dvomim da je ne bi imel.

mount bla bla bla -o nls=utf8 #nekaj v tem smislu

----------

## zehnan1

Zdravo,

Imam manji problem z openoffice-bin-2.0, LINGUAS sl. Prevedni so le deli programa, meniji in help ostajajo angleki. Kolikor sem pogledal na sl.openoffice.org bi vse te zadeve morale biti e prevedene. Je to pač zato, ker ebuild vzame neki stari language pack, ali je problem drugje? Kaken nasvet, kako dobiti celoten slovenski openoffice? Po monosti bin package, torej brez kompajlanja.

Lep pozdrav,

Marko

----------

## lynxnyl

v 2.01 naj bi bilo to popravljeno, ne vem pa Äe je Å¾e izÅ¡el.

----------

## ce-ljan

Uspel sem reÅ¡it problem z ÄÅ½Å  . 

Me pa zanima, Äe kdo ve kako bi  inÅ¡taliral  apt-get tool na gentoo.

----------

## PyroBor

ma vs je  :Smile: 

----------

## ce-ljan

Če ima mogoče e kateri podobne teave.

Pri  emerge -vuD world se zadeva ustavi pri sys-fs/sysfsutils https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-281628.html

Teavo sem odpravil le tako, da sem v /etc/make.conf pobrisal CFLAGS="".

Potem sem naredil emerge sysutilis in nato popravil nazaj v prvotno stanje CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -03 -pipe"

in nato zopet emerge -vuD world sedaj zadeva dela.

Zanima me, če bo to vplivalo na delovanje sistema ali je panika odveč ?

----------

## lynxnyl

OdveÄ. Optimizacije Å¡kodijo, samo Äe jih je preveÄ - kot jih je bilo preveÄ za sysfsutils.

----------

## rrok

Hehe e en se javlja  :Very Happy: 

lynxnyl si ti lynx z linux pri nas?

----------

## lynxnyl

ja ...

----------

## eleanor

Kaj pravite na novo čist sveo slo gentoo stran?

Kakni predlogi/mnenja, karkoli?

Imam namen narediti (v bistvu je stran e v nastanku), toda nevem kana bo zagnanost in interesiranost. Kaj se vam zdi, naj jo naredim ali ne? Kaj za vraga, kodit ne more!

----------

## lynxnyl

Jaz pravim da ne. Uporabnikov ni dosti in dodatna fragmentacija skupnosti nima smisla. Itak imamo na LPN tudi o gentoo Å¾e kar nekaj spisanega.

Tudi o tvoji pripravljenosti do dela imam dvome, do zdaj nisi niÄ prispeval na wiki. ;P (bilo je ene par dobrih sporoÄil na forumu, a niÄ novega)

V slogi je moÄ! Kje je tvoj Äredni nagon?   :Laughing: 

----------

## eleanor

Vem, da nisem nič prispeval na wiki, toda glede moje propravljenosti pa ne dvomi. Več če ma človk svojo stran, ima veliko več interesa kot pa če je nima. Jest si večino stvari, ki jih naredim piem v "moje zapiske" (en tak zvezek s trdim platnicam) in pol se mine da več prepisvat na komp tega in objavit. Preprosto zato: ker ni moja stran in se mi ne da. Objavim pa tisto kar čutim, da bi bilo ZELO uporabno za druge!

Stran bi redno osveeval, pregledoval sporočila na forumu. (sej zdej na lsp pregledam vsa sporočila, ki so napisana). Na kompu sem vsak dan povprečno po par urih in ni vrag, da ne bi rihtal strani kot je treba. Poleg tega pa ne bi bil samo jest moderator!

Nevem no! Frend mi je povedu da je e velikokrat namestil gentoo linux z GUI-jem in mu ni uspelo. Tukaj bi si podrobno ogledali problem in poskusili z tekstovnim načinom reiti zadevo. V mislim imam narediti tudi nek chat na mojem serverju, kjer bomo z uporabniki lahko klepetali v ivo (zato sem pa vpraal un za messenger na lpn). V mislih sem imel messengerja, IRC al pa netkit-talk, al pa e kej, tako da bi bilo reevanje teav laje.

Prilagam e sliko o e nastalem projektu:

 [img]http://mandrakeprinas.org/galerija/albums/userpics/10201/thumb_snapshot5.png[/img]

Začetna slika morda ni najbolja, toda to je samo osnutek strani, tako da gotovo to ne bi bilo vključeno v samo stran!

Kaj pa drugi mislejo o temu?

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

PreveD Krasavchegi! :)

----------

## lynxnyl

Managment LPN, tako kot pri mnogo (Äe ne pri veÄini) odprtokodnih projektov temelji na nekakÅ¡ni meritokraciji, kdor najveÄ dela ima najveÄ pravic. Kar vsem ne moremo dati takoj dostopa do drobovja.

IRC kanal obstaja Å¾e dolgo, webterface je tudi Å¾e postavljen - neki sicer Å¡e zajebava, samo najbrÅ¾ je samo firewall pravila za popravit.

Za pridobit izkuÅ¡nje, je odprtje portala Äisto prava in logiÄna odloÄitev.  :Smile:  Äe ti uspe, bo scena Å¡e bolj scefrana, drugaÄe pa bom dokazal svoj point - poglej si komentarje na anketo na www.pingvincek.com, tako zgleda zadeva na koncu. En Älovek enostavno ni dovolj.

Ne vem, probaj. Äe uspeÅ¡ ali ne, vsaj nekaj izkuÅ¡enj in znanja boÅ¡ pridobil.

 *Quote:*   

> Frend mi je povedu da je ï¿½e velikokrat namestil gentoo linux z GUI-jem in mu ni uspelo. Tukaj bi si podrobno ogledali problem in poskusili z tekstovnim naÄinom reï¿½iti zadevo. 

 

Tu se pa ne strinjam. Dobro je, da hoÄeÅ¡ reÅ¡iti problem, a za nekoga, ki je izbral grafiÄno namestitev, navadna najbrÅ¾ ni dobra izbira (zato je izbral grafiÄno!). Installer je Å¡e mlad, najbrÅ¾ je tu problem.

btw potreba po moderatorjih je precenjena, gre se samo za statusni simbol. To ni noben argument.  :Razz: 

----------

## eleanor

ivjo! 

Lynx - ravno zaradi izkuenj se mi gre, zato bi rad postavil vse skupaj. Vem pa da samo en ćlovek ne more nič, toda poskusiti ni greh.

No, uporabniki gentoo linuxa, javite se in jasno in glasno povejte svoje mnenje. Ste za stran ali ne? Lahko se kdo tudi pridrui vsemu projektu!

----------

## rrok

Evo jest sm za!

Na slo-techu je tudi dosti Gentoo userjev in bi pomoje stran laufala.

Sem pa web developer tako,da lahko pomagam,

lp

----------

## samek

pofoèkan sem ;>

----------

## HoBiT

e en iz Slovenije  :Very Happy: 

Lansko leto sem probal intalirat Gentoo v VMware, ampak je vsakič nekaj bilo narobe, ampak sem se danes opogumil in ga intaliral. Sem kr zadovoljen, čeprav je vse dokaj zapleteno (prej sem uporabljal Kubuntu).

----------

## lynxnyl

namesti si par grafiÄnih orodij, vmesnikov za portage, pa bo hitro bolj komot.

----------

## karafeka

Vmensnikov za portage? PrviÄ Äujem.

Lahko poveÅ¡ malo veÄ o tem? Kateri so?

No, pa Å¡e nekaj, ko sem  ravno Å¾e tu.

V iptables skripti sem uporabljal modul ipt_owner in sicer cmd_owner. S tem si si lahko nastavil ime aplikacije, ki je lahko nemoteno poÅ¡iljala in sprejemala. (praktiÄno za amule, ker sem tako dobil veliko veÄ virov). Tega modula zdaj Å¾e nekaj Äasa ni veÄ v kernelu. So ga odstranili zaradi nekompatibilnosti v zvezi smp. Nimam pojma kako bi zdaj uredil to, da bi bilo podobno kot je bilo prej (razen, da dam ves izhodni promet na accept, kar pa mi ne diÅ¡i). Sem brskal po internetu glede reÅ¡itve, pa sem naletel edino pa skfilter pri selinuxu, ki naj bi imel to urejeno. Ker ne nameravam implementirati tega, me zanima, Äe obstaja kak drug naÄin za reÅ¡itev tega oz. kako imate to urejeno vi?Last edited by karafeka on Tue Aug 29, 2006 8:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lynxnyl

malo poiÅ¡Äi, sam jih nisem uporabljal, zdaj pa tudi nisem veÄ na gentoo.

zgleda da je en kuroo

http://linux.prinas.si/wiki/gentoo:orodja#kuroo

----------

## PyroBor

http://porthole.sourceforge.net/ - porthole

http://kuroo.org/ - kuroo

http://www.ralfhoelzer.com/kentoo.html - kentoo

Poglej linke in izberi najbolj¹ega. Vsi so navoljo za installacijo v Portage. tako da naredis samo emerge izbiro

Sam sem sprobal kuroo in moram reèi da je kar uporaben.

----------

## HoBiT

Hvala za te linke, ampak zdaj nisem več na Gentoo, proces kompajlanje je bil predolg in nisem imel časa za to. Z Gentoo-jem bom najverjetneje ponovno probal, ko bom nabavil en noveji računalnik, ki bo imel večji disk, tako da bom gori lahko imel več Linux distribucij hkrati  :Smile: 

----------

## jure1873

zakaj se meni na tej strani ne prikazujejo vsi Å¡umniki? 

pri enih postih se jih vidi pri drugih pa ne...

normalno mi na drugih straneh Å¡umniki delajo...

imam ff 1.5.0.6, pa pod View\Character encoding\ je utf8.

----------

## karafeka

jure1873

Ker ima vsak drugaÄen naÄin kodiranja znakov (no veÄina ima menda utf8).

Imam eno vpraÅ¡anje glede skeniranja in prepoznavanja besedila v linuxu. Verjetno se najde kdo tule, ki dela to v linuxu in me zanima, kakÅ¡en dober program bi lahko priporoÄl. Tele zastonj variante so bolj slabe, ker ne podpirajo Å¡umnikov (recimo clara - ki je drugaÄe kar obetavna - vendar, ko bi Å¾elel vtipkati noter kak Å¡umnik, mi tipka ne zagrabi.

Edino do Äesar sem priÅ¡el, da preden zaÅ¾enem claro napiÅ¡em setxkbmap -layout us in potem mi prikaÅ¾e [ ] namesto Å¡Ä.

Ima kdo kak nasvet?

----------

## lynxnyl

za skeniranje sam ne poznam drugega kot sane, za ocr mi pa najde te:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> navaden@lynxlynx infinity $ gaze what $(gaze -q search ocr)
> 
> clara:
> ...

 

----------

## karafeka

Eh, sej najdit jih tudi sam znam, vendar so rezultati bolj slabo oz. zeeelo slabi Å¾e Äe gre za angleÅ¡ki tekst, kaj Å¡ele v slovenÅ¡Äini. V bistvu je Å¡e najboljÅ¡a clara (ker ima moÅ¾nost uÄenja), vendar le za angleÅ¡ki tekst. Recimo gocr mi je izpljunil pol strani pomiÅ¡ljajev in nakljuÄno postaljenih par Ärk. 

NajboljÅ¡a moÅ¾nost je wine in finereader, vendar $$$$  :Smile: .

Sem mislil, da kdo uporablja kaj tretjega, vendar zgleda, da vsi  uporabljate Okna   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lynxnyl

Jaz Å¡e nikoli nisem imel skenerja.  :Wink: 

----------

## karafeka

Skener je super zadeva za kakÅ¡ne daljÅ¡e teskte. Vendar v tem Äasu ko sem iskal programe za ocrjanje, bi Å¾e zdavnaj lahko na roke prepisal  :Smile: .

PS: Kako to, da nisi veÄ na gentooju? Si Å¡el na LFS?

----------

## lynxnyl

www.sourcemage.org (poglej podpis  :Smile:  )

samo da je trenutno najbrÅ¾ drupal Å¡e sesut in kaÅ¾e tisto na wiki.

Å el sem na boljÅ¡i package manager (nadalje pm). To je zame osnovna stvar pri distribuciji, ker sem napreden in teÄen uporabnik. 

portage ne zna kej dost povedat o stvareh, odvisnosti upravlja sicer bolje kot pm-ji binarnih distribucij, ki sem jih probal, a preslabo. In vÄasih je nerazumno poÄasen. Na sestrinem raÄunalniku Å¡e 2.1 vzame pol ure za --sync, alternativ pa ni, vsaj takrat jih ni bilo, ko me je reÅ¡itev Å¡e zanimala - zdaj bom Å¡e tja dal gor smgl. Ok, obstaja kar nekaj enih 3rd party modov, ampak to ni to. Äe ti Å¡e razvijalci pravijo da je dezijn zaniÄ ne boÅ¡ veÄ dvomil...

Kodnih distribucij je malo in LFS to ni (pm??). Zanimiva sta mi bila Lunar in Source mage, od obeh je bolj sploÅ¡no naciljan drugi. In ker je tam pm napisan v bashu sem lahko tudi kaj popravil, kar me je motilo oziroma kaj izboljÅ¡al - pythona ne poznam. Pa Äarovna tema, kaj Å¡e Äem.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## karafeka

Iz Faq-ja

 *Quote:*   

> The cleanse tool for self-healing dependency problems and file corruption through many integrity checks. Gentoo has three ways to do something like this: revdep-rebuild, depclean, equery

 

A to pomeni, da zdaj ko odinÅ¡taliraÅ¡ program, se tudi odivsnosti (tiste, ki niso veÄ potrebne) odstranijo? Ker to me pri gentooju najbolj moti, da se potem nabere Å¡e pa Å¡e nepotrebnih datoteke, prostora na disku pa zaÄne zmanjkovati. Prej mi je bil v pomoÄ unclepine, sedaj ko je portage 2, pa ni veÄ 100%.

----------

## lynxnyl

Tista primerjava je sicer Å¾e malo stara, ampak kar drÅ¾i. Ja, res je, sorcery zna poskrbeti za to.  :Very Happy: 

Imam sreÄo, en primer od danes mi je ostal v bufferju:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ dispel --user-deps denemo
> 
> Enter the root password, please.
> ...

 

Sicer precej monotono, ampak vidiÅ¡ da zna ugotoviti kdaj nekega paketa niÄ ne potrebuje. Nisem gledal in mi je odstranil alsa-utils, ampak ni problema! Ob vsaki namestitvi ti privzeto naredi Å¡e en arhiv paketa in to potem lahko skoraj hipno odpakira - alsa-utils sem imel nazaj v par sekundah.  :Smile: 

----------

## spark_tt

Jest sem tudi iz Slovenije  :Smile: . Lep pozdrav vsem, uapam da ni kej narobe ker je bil najnovejsi post objavljen skoraj eno leto nazaj.

----------

## peterxx

Hah slovenci na gentoo forumu od 2002 naprej? al je bil kdo kej prej tle ze? :Very Happy: 

----------

## while true

Ola, da malo ozivim ta konc.

Rojen zivim in (ne)delam v Ljubljani, sicer srb.

Sem na Gentoo ze cca pol leta, manj, in sem zelo zadovoljen.

----------

